# Takamine P3D?



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a big Glen Hansard fan, and I noticed that he retired his workhorse NP-15 and moved to the new satin finish pro series P3D model. Looks like there is spotty availability of these across Canada and I was just curious if anyone here owns or has played one? I dig the sound and look and I'm a sucker for a pinless bridge. Would also be interested in hearing about experiences with other Taks from this series ie P3NY, P3MC etc. Or any Taks that you happen to love! I've been interested in many of their models over the years but have encountered very few of them. How about the NP/EAN/TAN models?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the design


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I saw Glen at Massey Hall a few years ago. One of the best shows I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I like the design
> 
> View attachment 293880


I've had pinless bridges on several guitars over the years. Aside from being easier to restring I just prefer the look in general


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Guncho said:


> I saw Glen at Massey Hall a few years ago. One of the best shows I've ever seen for sure.


I agree! My wife and I were at that show. I've been a fan for a long time so we decided to make the trek from NS. There were lots of highlights but the Astral Weeks cover stands out for sure!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got a TAN 16C that I bought new in '06. It has the same bridge as shown above and it has the "cool-tube" pre-amp. It's a really good sounding guitar acoustically and it's one of my better sounding guitars plugged in and I have K&K's, M80's and an Element to compare to albeit in different guitars. Also one of the most comfy necks I've ever had on an acoustic.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have an env 360 that works well for my needs


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Swervin55 said:


> I've got a TAN 16C that I bought new in '06. It has the same bridge as shown above and it has the "cool-tube" pre-amp. It's a really good sounding guitar acoustically and it's one of my better sounding guitars plugged in and I have K&K's, M80's and an Element to compare to albeit in different guitars. Also one of the most comfy necks I've ever had on an acoustic.


Cool, thanks for sharing! I keep hearing how great the OEM pickup systems are in several of the Tak models. I've had my eye on that one a while as well as the cedar top TAN-15c. I'd prefer something without a cutaway but I don't believe these particular TAN models were made without one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

One can see why he retired his old guitar


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

^^^ just wow!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

rollingdam said:


> One can see why he retired his old guitar


Who's guitar is that?

How does that stay in tune?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Glen Hansard


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

rollingdam said:


> One can see why he retired his old guitar


Willie's roommate?


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

Guncho said:


> Glen Hansard


Funny thing is, the guitar in this video is not even the original "Horse" pictured above - it's one of his newer P3D models LOL Satin finish cedar tops cower in fear!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing! I keep hearing how great the OEM pickup systems are in several of the Tak models.


Also, one of the best built-in tuners I've ever used (I have an EF360SC). Way better than a clip-on at a gig.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> One can see why he retired his old guitar


Takamine "Road Worn" series???


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Takamine "Road Worn" series???


More like Takamine Horse Stepped On It


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wasn't 'Trigger' Roy Roger's 'Horse'? Seems to be a lot of synchronicity there.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2010)

Wine&Vinyl said:


> I'm a big Glen Hansard fan, and I noticed that he retired his workhorse NP-15 and moved to the new satin finish pro series P3D model. Looks like there is spotty availability of these across Canada and I was just curious if anyone here owns or has played one? I dig the sound and look and I'm a sucker for a pinless bridge. Would also be interested in hearing about experiences with other Taks from this series ie P3NY, P3MC etc. Or any Taks that you happen to love! I've been interested in many of their models over the years but have encountered very few of them. How about the NP/EAN/TAN models?


I have been building acoustic guitars with no pins for 20 years. I have never had a complaint with them or an issue. www.gnomeguitars.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like that.


----------

